# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Plant ID   ???

## hunter63

On my hike today...(yeah on the 4 wheeler) checking out the bottom field now that the flood water and soggy ground has dried out to drive over without rutting........Came across another "weed" .....

This seem to show up after a flood...and is one of the the first plants that starts growing in the mud.
Mowing it, seems very wiry and hard to cut.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Does not look like Purple Looseleaf.......


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Been Googling  but have not found a decent match....yet.
Tried Wisconsin Weeds, Invasive weed, and many I.D. among sites....

----------


## crashdive123

I've got no idea what it is, but the last pic looks kind of nice.  Sometimes the invasive stuff does.....if you can get past that whole invasive thing.

----------


## Fixit

Well one look and I said Knotweed . But that is like saying mint as there are a lot of them . Try tufted knotweed.

----------


## hunter63

> Well one look and I said Knotweed . But that is like saying mint as there are a lot of them . Try tufted knotweed.


Thanks....Sure does look like it....
Pic from web..
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## LowKey

It's one of the Polygonums. More smartweed than knotweed.

edit:
Try this:
http://michwildflowers.com/polygonac...coccineum.html

----------


## hunter63

Could be....flowers seem large and leave round-er....

----------


## Antonyraison

Looks almost like purple barley grass.. but not quiet.

----------


## hunter63

Well, It does show up after the floods.....on of the first plants to regrow......is a real PITA to mow, even with the brush hog.......it's like cutting wire.

When the field drys out, there isn't near as much for whatever reason.

Neighbor farms it...he does the work, ....I get permission  to hunt his land, and a tax break.
This patch is on the back end of a field...was too wet to plant corn in that corner....actually the rest isn't doing well either.

These are his insurance fields....plant, take out crop insurance......and if it floods. he collects....and leave it there for deer feed.
If it doesn't flood....he will harvest ...but leave some corn or beans standing....for deer feed.

They don't plow down by the river.... just use a grain drill with Round-Up ready seed....and spray....
Look like this didn't get sprayed either....so this plants took over and there is quite a bit growing.

Patch is in the top right in the pic'...when the water goes down.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

You, uh, probably don't need that pump. Just sayin'.

----------


## hunter63

> You, uh, probably don't need that pump. Just sayin'.


Not that day for sure.....LOL.
Stock well, same point 27 ft.

----------


## #1WVBonBonQueen

Looks like Smart Weed to me.  That is what we call it here in WV anyway. Probably not a scientific name, but... what I have heard it called.

----------

